# A book you may like to read.



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

This ones for the girls, although I recomend the fella's read it as well.I have just read a book that you girls might find interesting. It's called "The M Word", by Susan Connell-Ford. Susan is an English woman living in Ireland and it is one year in her life after being diagnosed with breast cancer. I found it a good informative read, as I have a wife and daughter, and want to know about these things. The wife is reading it now. Although it's based is Ireland, it lets you know what you could be in for. I recomend it just for that reason alone. It can be purchased from
www.nakedsoap.ie
Natural soap handmade soap skincare bathbomb naked soap no sls, sodium laureth, sulfate, artificial colours, synthetic fragrance, paraben free 

just click on the link on the home page. The only link I have with the book is I did the photography. 
__________________


----------

